# Horse puncture wound treatment?



## Cara (Sep 19, 2009)

My mare has a puncture wound on her neck.  She's been turned out for the past couple of weeks, and it was only noticed yesterday morning.  It was swollen and full of pus so my FIL cut it open a little to let it drain.  We've been giving her penicillin daily, cleaning the wound out and packing it with NFZ and SWAT around the outside to keep the flies off.  She seems to feel fine, she's eating and drinking like normal and picking on the others.  We have the Chris Cox clinic in three weeks and i'm worried she won't be able to go   

The actual wound isn't all that big, it's about the size of a nickel, but it's an inch or two deep.  It isn't as swollen as it was yesterday and is continually draining.  It was bleeding after I hosed it and looked quite healthy.  She's probably going to need to see the vet on Monday to make sure there's nothing left in her neck, but is there anything else I can do for her in the meantime?  I've been wondering about putting an Animalintex poultice on it.  We have an assortment of products on hand but I don't know what to use: epsom salts, CutHeal spray and paste, Furazone spray and paste, iodine, aluminium spray, wound powder, Corona, betadine scrub, we might have some Icthammol.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 19, 2009)

I would hot-pack it with plain hot water, as long as she can stand it, at least twice a day, maybe more.  At least five minutes, longer if she lets you.

Keep the flies off it, too.  Sounds like things are under control, though!


----------



## ducks4you (Sep 19, 2009)

Horses heal REALLY well.  Once it starts closing up you'll need to watch out for any proud flesh that granulates at the wound site.  Sounds like you're on top of this.  If you're not familiar with proud flesh, ask you vet how to prevent it.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't forget the tetanus booster...


----------



## freemotion (Sep 20, 2009)

The neck is not a proud flesh prone area, so you should be ok with that.  But there are individuals who will get it in odd places...


----------

